

Quit Facebook Day is May 31. Will you quit? - ssclafani
http://www.quitfacebookday.com/

======
truebosko
No. It's the best and simplest way to communicate with my family and relatives
that I can't visit on a daily basis.

Yesterday I revised my privacy settings to remove some lame things like
Applications being able to use my information. Even then, I have no personal
info on Facebook apart from some wall posts (with no real useful information)
and my friends list. No activities, interests, etc. listed

------
ssclafani
Incidentally, Quietly Reinstate Your Facebook Account Day is June 1st.

------
metamemetics
No, I won't quit. I only give it my contact information, which is private, and
it's a useful networking tool. It's not a binary decision to either use
facebook or quit, just decrease the amount of personal information you put on
it.

~~~
gte910h
Part of the issue is _facebook integration_ which doesn't give you the control
of what sites are getting data about you from facebook, and which are giving
facebook information about you.

Facebook is becoming what we always feared Google might.

------
biggitybones
I've now seen this for May 14th (today), 10/10/2010, now 5/31... it's sort of
getting old. If you don't want to use it, close your account.

This isn't a crack addiction, I don't think you need a group of 100 people to
do it with you for support. Or is it?

~~~
praptak
Why do you assume it's for support? I think that doing it on specific dates is
intended to make it a statement, a visible drop in statistics.

~~~
trafficlight
Considering Facebook has north of 400 million users, how big of a dent do you
need to be noticed?

A few thousand people quitting on May 31st just won't matter.

------
puredemo
No. I use Facebook for business and there's not another website that my
startup will have 18k fans on.

------
tokenadult
I won't quit Facebook for the moment. I'm second to none in trying to raise
consciousness about Facebook privacy issues. (I always upvote such links here,
and I share such links liberally from my Facebook profile, and on email lists
I subscribe to.) But Facebook search

<http://willmoffat.github.com/FacebookSearch/>

and Give Me My Data

<http://givememydata.com/>

provide me enough spot checks on how my Facebook privacy is working.
Consciousness-raising among my friends keeps their Facebook behavior in
writing about me prudent. I like mash-up conversations among old friends and
new about links I share--my main use of Facebook is to use it for social
linking, like HN on all the topics I find interesting and would discuss with
my friends anyhow.

But, yeah, I'll keep my eyes open for a reason to quit, and I do MUCH less
"liking," "fanning," and "joining" on Facebook than I used to, since I found
out how public those acts are. I still don't know if Facebook has a successful
plan for monetizing its use by non-doofuses who refuse to read ads or play
time-wasting games.

~~~
Psyonic
"I still don't know if Facebook has a successful plan for monetizing its use
by non-doofuses who refuse to read ads or play time-wasting games." Why do
they need that, when there are millions of "doofuses" to profit off of?

------
jwegan
Their idea could use a little work. Of all the days in the year they could
pick, they choose a national holiday when most people are going to be out and
about and not at home using the internet.

------
davidcuddeback
No. I considered it when the privacy issues first arose, but then I realized
I'd miss the little things. For instance, my phone syncs profile pictures with
Facebook, so when my friends or family call me, I automatically see a picture
of them without me having to set (or take) pictures manually. Instead, I
decided to take a more active role in my privacy on Facebook. Yesterday, I
removed a lot of information from my profile and severely restricted my
privacy settings.

Lastly, I added an activity ("Monitoring my Facebook privacy settings") to my
profile and shared it with my friends on Facebook and Twitter (and even posted
it here on HN) to raise awareness. I think if enough people added that
activity to their profile, it would be just as effective at making a statement
while still allowing me to keep in touch with my friends and family.

For those that are interested, the page for the "Monitoring my Facebook
privacy settings" activity is here:
[http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Monitoring-my-Facebook-
priv...](http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Monitoring-my-Facebook-privacy-
settings/122881171055820?ref=mf) Clicking "like" will add it to your profile
as an activity.

------
jsz0
Nope. I'm not concerned about it. None of my Facebook data is private or
valuable enough for me to care about privacy.

------
kilps
Amongst all my friends Facebook is almost entirely the only communication tool
save for cell phones. Any good alternatives which won't have the problems that
Facebook does that I can work on switching them all to?

Right now I'm waiting for one of the open network projects to mature.

------
aarongough
No. But all the info I've been seeing on privacy issues did prompt me to
update my privacy settings so that I share basically nothing.

Facebook is too useful a platform for sharing photos and the like to get rid
of it entirely...

------
SkyMarshal
No. Ask me again once Diaspora or OneSocialWeb or whatever provides a viable
alternative.

I tainted my data long ago, and only log on every few months to PM a friend or
something, so I'm not too concerned atm.

------
nkassis
Oh... I've been meaning to quit but I'm afraid of logging in and seeing what
my profile looks like ;p Guess I'll support the movement on May 31st

------
tibbon
I won't quit because I can't take my data with me and use it elsewhere. If I
could do those, then yes I'd leave tomorrow.

~~~
alanh
You may be interested in the Data Portability project:
<http://dataportability.org/>

------
pufferfish
Is there a facebook group for that?

~~~
pedrokost
I want to be a fan. Just for for the sake of it.

------
JohnnyDread
Already did.

~~~
mdg
Same, but a long time ago (before it was cool to do so)

~~~
kk3
hipster.

------
Rabidgremlin
if you don't delete your account, use this to check that you have locked down
all your Facebook info: <http://www.rabidgremlin.com/fbprivacy/>

~~~
yumraj
No offense, but to test/verify our privacy settings on FB you want us to
provide our FB login info to an un-trusted site.

Thanks but no thanks..

~~~
Rabidgremlin
Yeah I know it seems a bit off but it's better then not knowing what you are
leaking.

BTW the latest version also shows you what is exposed when you just hit a
"like" button.

------
rimantas
No. I never ever used it for anything I would consider private.

------
qw
I never started.

------
drivebyacct
No but I've removed all information from my profile page (except for that
information which is currently unedittable due to no one at Facebook thinking
about Privacy, let alone testing their god damn releases), and I've removed
all posts from my wall.

I'm setting my profile to read only and I'm going to hack together something
that will allow people to use Facebook Connect to write on a self-hosted wall.
A sort of self hosted Facebook page.

The only thing I'm leaving hosted at Facebook is my photos.

